# Star - the dog shot and buried has died



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

Buried and shot dog has died | The Sun |News :rip:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

well, she is not suffering anymore.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

That's horrible. I was hoping she'd pull through  I hope they catch the idiot who did this.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor baby, that is very sad. I hope she is happy now.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't understand the mentality of people who like to put animals through pain and suffering...... Sick  Atleast now she can be happy and free from pain... Sucha sad story.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

OMG. I just flinched when I saw that picture. It's probably best to pass on sharing my thoughts for what they ought to do to the person that did that...that's just sick.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

so sad...I really hoped she would make it. 
you know someone there knows who owned this dog...$%#$%#$#$#@#$%

RIP poor Star


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Star has reminded us that if you get angry and say that her abusers acted like animals, that would be an insult to animals. In her bravery and patient suffering, she has raised awareness and has probably made countless people more sensitive and prepared to defend the dignity of dogs. May she rest in peace and receive her special reward for her beautiful and noble heart.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That just broke my heart. I couldn't help but tear up when I saw those images.
I had not heard of this before and hope that Star is running free now.

How can anybody do something like that? As long as I live, I'll never understand that kind of evil.
It's just sickening.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was very sad to hear the passing of Star, that poor girl, she deserved to be loved and spoiled.  

It scares me that there are sick individuals out there that do these disturbing things to helpless animals, what scares me more is the "punishment" they recieve, if they even recieve punishment. 

I dont understand how people like this get away with a $500 fine and 500 hours community service, these people are disturbed and could potentionally go on to harm humans, if they haven't already. They should be locked up, they do not deserve their freedom.

I hope that with the passing of sweet Star more people will join the fight against animal cruelty and demand that the laws and punishments become more severe.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Such a horrible story that you hardly notice the awful journalism, grammar and lack of punctuation. Not that mine is that much better, but I don't call myself a reporter.


----------



## cpatrzyk (Sep 21, 2008)

It's time we rid the earth of these cretins.
RIP Star.


----------

